# The Poopsy-Daisies.



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 28, 2010)

When I got my last blog, I told myself that I would post every day, no matter what. Now let me tell you, whenever you set rules for yourself, you are always bound to breaking them. This time, I'm not setting those rules. 

I currently have seven pets in my humble home here in Canada. Two dogs, a cat, two gerbils, a hamster, and the newest addition; a bunny!

Right as I'm typing this, little Roo-Moo is chinning my elbow and begging for little bunny-rubs. Ahh, he's so cute!

We got the little goober on September 5th. No idea why I chose that day above the rest, but ehh, suits him well enough. ;D

















So I'll leave you today with some pictures of the cutie, and I'll see you all soon!


----------



## Bunny parents (Sep 28, 2010)

Ahhhhh, your bunny is so cute ! Little Roo-Moo. I'm sitting here and repeating this name. How cute when you call out this name. Roo-Moo ~~ Roo-Moo ~~ !! :clapping:
About the rules, well to follow it or to break it. At least we do it one way or another, right ?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Sep 28, 2010)

Very cute little guy. I was going to join the Procrastinator's Society a couple of weeks ago, but, I keep putting it off.


----------



## cheryl (Sep 29, 2010)

Aww just look at that precious face in the first picture...what a gorgeous bunny..


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 29, 2010)

Nancy McClelland wrote:


> Very cute little guy. I was going to join the Procrastinator's Society a couple of weeks ago, but, I keep putting it off.



Hahahaha! Love it.

Roo-Moo sure is a cutie.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great pictures of your bunny. Is he a lionhead?


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 29, 2010)

Roo-moo approves of the compliments! Aye, the little guy has quite a massive head!

And yes, he is a lionhead, a gold star to wabbitdad!

Today the little bugger spent most of his time hanging around my room. He mainly binkyed about and learned that no, floor doesn't taste very good, thanks. I was feeding him his salad when he realized oh hey! Look at that lovely hardwood floor! That looks just like my wood chew blocks. Lemmie just... give it a lick. Juuussttt one. 

I don't think he'll try that again. 
The look of disgust was very prominent as he promptly shook his ears and glared at the floor. Oh yes, Roo-moo, I'm sure it's shaking in its boots. I can undoubtedly say that if he could, he would turn his back on the horrid floor, after all! It's all its fault! You know, tasting like _floor._

Joking aside, Roo-moo was very well behaved today, and earned himself some lovely papaya treats; his favourite!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Sep 30, 2010)

Roo-moo loves my cat.

So much, in fact, that he has decided that he will follow her around wherever she goes, much to her dismay. As much as she bats him, as fast as she runs, she can never truly shoo him away. I, personally, find this rather charming. The cat does not; and has such decided that getting up onto a really - REALLY - high place and watching him circle around is much more, oh, how should I put it? bearable?


eh, at least heat rises, and my cat is a sucker for heat.


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 2, 2010)

Today I was mainly just bumming about with bunny. Roo-moo decided it was time to tear apart his hideaway and time for me to make a new one; New and improved, I'd say.

The last one was.. an open cardboard box. whoopy? hah. Well, now it's a cardboard box with the bottom flap cut off, and the side flaps' corners stuck into slits in the top flap. it looks pretty, and I stuffed in an old sweater for comfort.  I think he likes et.

Tomorrow I'm completely renovating his hutch, complete with fleece, ramp covers, and hay racks galore!


pics sooon :B


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 2, 2010)

Cold ears.

Thats what Roo-Moo had in the morning-- well, really it was rather more lukewarm ish. Scared me at first, though, because the size of his poop looked small... until I realized it was half a poo lol.

Today was a really great day bonding-wise. I just got bunny about a month ago, so we're still getting used to each other, but not today. Today, bunny gave me lots of love and kisses. We're going to see some bunny adoption centres tomorrow, so I was cleaning out the bunny drawer, looking for some food and toys to give the bunnies there. Roo-moo was all over it, trying to get in the drawer and chinning my hand as I put things in and took things out. ahh, what I cutie he can be! 

We're also going to a donkey sanctuary in Guelph tomorrow; Maddie was infatuated with them after seeing their stand at BunFest.

Ah, that's right! I haven't blogged about BunFest yet!

Well, it was really awesome. I was one of the first 150 people to go, so I got some free bunny treats and some hay, which was nice of them. We also got a free Tidy Feeder; has anyone else used these before? Alas, Roo-Moo didn't lie the thickness of that hay, so it was a pass for us. The hay they sold there, though, that he liked. We got two 2-pound bags; and for only 10 dollars! steal! The Rabbit Rescue bunnies there, though, those stole me little heart. I especially loved Samantha


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 3, 2010)

Cute Roo-Moo. I'll wait to see more of his photos


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 3, 2010)

^Why thank you! Pictures are coming up soon; I promise C:

Today was a very exciting day; oh my!

We got up at the crack of dawn to go to the donkey sanctuary, and wow, were they every cute! They had MASSIVE ears, holy cow!They were at least three times the size of my hand. So many of them were eager to come up and get pats, it was all very cute. There were a few that I felt sorry for, though. One of them was born badly, and had a misaligned jaw and a third ear! I know, right? Another was neglected in the winter from a bad owner (>C) and had frostbitten ears that had to be amputated. It was fairly sad, but they have a happy life at the sanctuary.






Look at that cutie! We were allowed to go in and pet them, but Maddie (my sister) wanted to just stay out a bit while she got used to them.


They had a huge shed FULL of hay, aye, I was eyeing it up the whole time! Ahh, it would make life so much easier... 


Anyways, here's where the real fun begins.

After we finished at the donkey sanctuary, we decided to go to the local animal services. aaaaand... well... we may have adopted a new bunny!

Her name is Noddy (isn't it adorable?) and ~I think that she would be the perfect match for Roo-Moo's personality. We don't actually -own- her yet, but she has been reserved for us, she just needs to be spayed. (free spaying = a huge plus!) She is so great, very calm, very lovable, a tad pushy, but also only three months old. I'll need to read up on a younger rabbit's diet, as before I never considered a young rabbit as a pet! Well, that's obviously changed. My, she is so nice. Very cute, too. She is mostly white, but has patches of brindly-colours on her. She is simply magnificent!

We're bringing her home on the 15th; and I cannot wait!


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 4, 2010)

Great picture. I miss going to sanctuary and seeing people taking good care for animals.  Oh, congratulations on your new bunny member ! Noddy ?? That's a really cute name and free spaying huh ?  how nice. I wonder if here they have such service, didn't have a chance to check it out yet. I'll look forward to see an update of Roo-Moo and of course Noddy !


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2010)

Sounds like you had a great day. Can't wait to see the pics of the new bunner!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 4, 2010)

^ thanks, you guys. I did have a pretty awesome day!

Today was back to school, boring boring boring. Fortunately, they also had an early dismissal, so I went home an hour earlier than usual. Bonus!

As I was walking home, kicking up the fallen leaves as I usually do in autumn, I noticed that hundreds of (okay, maybe 30 or 40) little birds were chirping and crowding in and around this one tree. What are you doing, little birdies? Why this tree? I couldn't help but feel left out as I trudged my way back home. 

Oh the plus side, though, Roo-Moo was a bit better with his litter box today! I only saw around 4 poops outside, which is really great for a rabbit in training! We're going to go Bring Roo-Moo in to meet Noddy at the shelter on wednesday, as she is technically mine now. Ahh, the wait is killing me! She's not allowed to be handled by anyone coming in to see the bunnies, so I can't help but feel she's getting lonely. Don't worry, little girl, I'll come pick you up soon!

Roo-Moo was chinning and licking me all the time I was at home, a very good sign6 for him. Ahh, he can be so adorkable at times! How I love this bunny so. 

I've been looking into getting my own domain (www.hoity-toity.net) for a while now, to put up my Wordpress blog and to host some of my friends, but I'm still deciding on a domain retailer, ahh, well. It can wait.

But Roo-Moo can't. Time to get him some veggies!


Till tomorrow!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 9, 2010)

so apparently, they decided to let Noddy go in to get spayed earlier than expected - woo! Noddy is now in her NIC cage, binkying and sniffing around everything. her cage is rather huge, 4 cubes long, 3 cubes wide, and 2 cubes tall. She adores it, and I'm sure Roo-Moo will too, once they're bonded! 

Not a lot has happened these past few days, besides Noddy coming home. I haven't blogged much, I know, but hey! Now that Noddy's here, I'm sure I'll be more motivated to blog daily. See you guys soon! C:



(oh, and Noddy pics are coming sometime later today, once I find that darn camera...)


----------



## cheryl (Oct 9, 2010)

Gorgeous picture..i absolutely love Donkey's..would love one!


----------



## TheRockinRabbit (Oct 9, 2010)

^aye, I would love me a herd of donkies!


*Noddy.

*











































She's gorgeous. <3


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2010)

Adorable pictures, I think Noddy wants to come to Indiana for the winter, less harsh down here.


----------



## Bunny parents (Oct 11, 2010)

Noddy is so cute ! I love her color, pretty ! Roo-Moo will fall in love with her like a love at first sight ! I'm sure of it. :nod


----------



## aquamoonbeam (Oct 11, 2010)

Noddy is adorable and Roo Moo sounds like quite the character! lol. Great blog so far!


----------

